# What did you get from Kempton?



## Jamie0208 (Aug 4, 2009)

Heys people, was just interested to know what you got at the Kempton AES Insects Show, and what did you think of it?

I myself got another Chilean Rose, and a lovely juvenile B Vagans.
(Uploading pics)
Heres my Female Chilean Rose (thanks TSS!)










And my newest species of spider to my collection, B Vagans (Male)
Note: the Vagans is alot smaller than the Chile, took a nice closeup! =]


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Quite dissapointed with this years show, last year was definately better. I know it's mainly bugs and stuff, but the tarantula selection was poor.

Didn't find a mm gbb, but picked up 5 gbb slings off the spider shop. Also got a euathlus sp. "red". Pics will be uploaded when I get home.

Gunna leave soon, my belly is rumbling!


----------



## Jamie0208 (Aug 4, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Quite dissapointed with this years show, last year was definately better. I know it's mainly bugs and stuff, but the tarantula selection was poor.
> 
> Didn't find a mm gbb, but picked up 5 gbb slings off the spider shop. Also got a euathlus sp. "red". Pics will be uploaded when I get home.
> 
> Gunna leave soon, my belly is rumbling!


haha XD
I think i saw you there by the TSS table at one point.
Saw ph0bia around quite a bit lol


----------



## fairyflake (Mar 9, 2008)

i bought 5 poeciltheria regalis


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

i wanted to go to this, was a bit far to go though


----------



## harryallard (Apr 19, 2008)

I got two atlas moth cocoons, two eudicella beetles and a new Hierodula mantis along with some entomology stuff :2thumb:


----------



## Jamie0208 (Aug 4, 2009)

george dobson said:


> i wanted to go to this, was a bit far to go though


I'm in Cheshunt (Hertfordshire) and it only took my dad about 50 min to drive to the show =P


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Does an almost broken hand count ? I ended up in the hostpital because I caught my hand in the sliding door of my stupid van


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

I didn't go... for obvious reasons regarding where the show was. I don't really see why all of the Reptile/Invert shows apart from Doncaster are in the south. Not everybody lives near London... :whistling2:

Seems like there were quite a few beetles there which is always good.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Sarracenia said:


> I didn't go... for obvious reasons regarding where the show was. I don't really see why all of the Reptile/Invert shows apart from Doncaster are in the south. Not everybody lives near London... :whistling2:
> 
> Seems like there were quite a few beetles there which is always good.


 
Its because all of the best people live in the south :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jamie0208 (Aug 4, 2009)

Gomjaba said:


> Does an almost broken hand count ? I ended up in the hostpital because I caught my hand in the sliding door of my stupid van


Ouch! Jeez that must have been painful.
Sorry to hear =/


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Thought the show was pretty pants this year! Highly dissapointed but the social aspect was good. Lovely to meet Phobia at last! Spent most of the day chatting to him. And great to see everyone else too. Met Selina's little boy who threw up on me within minutes :lol2: very cute. We came back with 2 rufilata juves from Poxicator, a dune scorpion and a pinned deathshead hawk moth that we're going to frame and display


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Jamie0208 said:


> Ouch! Jeez that must have been painful.
> Sorry to hear =/


It was indeed :bash:


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Got two lurgadi from Gary for free (Thanks again ) - one moulted on the way home lol 

money I really just spent on a cork tube and this little fella


----------



## bugsandinsects (Jun 17, 2009)

*kempton park*

i got some dung beetles 
http://i660.photobucket.com/albums/uu330/michealstent/DSC01123.jpg
horse head grass hoppers
http://i660.photobucket.com/albums/uu330/michealstent/DSC01141.jpg
scorpions
http://i660.photobucket.com/albums/uu330/michealstent/DSC01147.jpg
and some orchids 
http://i660.photobucket.com/albums/uu330/michealstent/DSC01132.jpg


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

*lol*



bugsandinsects said:


> scorpions
> http://i660.photobucket.com/albums/uu330/michealstent/DSC01147.jpg


i like the idea that the cricket is hiking a hide right next to the scorps stinger !

did the lil bugger get eaten?


----------



## bugsandinsects (Jun 17, 2009)

*kempton park*

not to sure mate havent been checking them as i need to let them settle in


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I got a T. blondi sub adult female, a cobalt blue adult female, 2 lugardi slings and 2 irminia slings from friends who were either selling or giving away slings, before even getting in there!

Once in there I wasn't going to get anything else, but was tempted by a huge AF Haplopelma hainanum (Chinese earth tiger) on Peter Grabowitz's table.








blondi on a dinner plate for scale








hainanum (very feisty!)


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

Had a really nice day. Quite disappointed with the stalls tbh, but was great to see everyone  Even had my pic taken and an autograph with Chris Packham, missed George McGavin and Nick Baker though 

Came home with (even though I wasn't buying ANYTHING as just had a clear out):

P.Lugardi - thanks Gary xx
4" mystery Aphonopelma sp. - thanks Gary xx
2 lovely little pipecleaner spiddies - thanks Gill xx
Giant African Millipede for Robyn
Gambian Scurrier Millipede for Robyn
Coir sub

On the way home picked up my new Blondi female, with set up, who is mated with my male. Was also given a B.Smithi sling and a G.Pulchripes sling, and some custom Aquaria cubes. Thanks Phil  

Was brilliant to see everyone and Robyn had a lovely time too! 

Thanks to Tamz for Robyn and my badges and to Sylvi for the GORGEOUS cake too xxxxxxx


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

well i had a great time, got pretty much what i was planning on getting, and one extra. they were:

Ephebopus uatuman slings x2
Aphonopelma caniceps slings x2
Avicularia purpurea sling x1
A bicoloratum subadult/adult unsexed x1
Macrothele gigas sling x1
Aphonopelma sp "Guatemalan Blue" subadult/adult x1 (thanks Leanne!)
Scolopendra hardwicki (black form) x1

aside from that...i tried to avoid looking too much at what was there as i already had spent FAR too much!
as usual the best part was the social aspect, was lovely to see everyone!


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Jamie0208 said:


> haha XD
> I think i saw you there by the TSS table at one point.
> Saw ph0bia around quite a bit lol


Yeah, we kept bumping into each other! Couldn't find you towards the end though  Guess I was either locked in conversation with Andrew Smith or Angela and Ray Hale... or possibly just lost in the AP crowd 



Becky said:


> Thought the show was pretty pants this year! Highly dissapointed but the social aspect was good. Lovely to meet Phobia at last! Spent most of the day chatting to him. And great to see everyone else too. Met Selina's little boy who threw up on me within minutes :lol2: very cute. We came back with 2 rufilata juves from Poxicator, a dune scorpion and a pinned deathshead hawk moth that we're going to frame and display


Lovely to meet you at last too! Nice to put names to faces and finally meet some of you for chinwags! Bring on the lectures!



garlicpickle said:


> I got a T. blondi sub adult female, a cobalt blue adult female, 2 lugardi slings and 2 irminia slings from friends who were either selling or giving away slings, before even getting in there!
> 
> Once in there I wasn't going to get anything else, but was tempted by a huge AF Haplopelma hainanum (Chinese earth tiger) on Peter Grabowitz's table.
> 
> ...


God, I want that hainanum... She was gorgeous.

As for me, well, I'd spent nearly all of my money before arriving.
I started the day before the gates opened, picking up a gorgeous container of dirt from Gomjaba! 










In all seriousness, I've only been able to glimpse the _Selenocosmia sp. _"Ebony" in here, but she looks stunning, and even the container and substrate looks really nice. Very pleased!

Shortly after, I bumped into Becky, Jamie and company on the stairs and was swiftly shown to Mary, from whom I received a gorgeous _Chilobrachys andersoni_ (I moved the cork bark and was affronted with a very fast, very orange spider!)










Finally, livestock wise, I found a gorgeous _Selenotypus plumipes_ sling with the Invicta Arachnid Club. I got talking to them and they reduced the price down for me, no way I could say no! I was going to head back down and grab a _Selenocosmia peerboomi_ from a stall on the ground floor, but faced with this price of a gorgeous Australian spider... well, this is me. I couldn't say no if I'd tried! Hell, I can always get a _S.peerboomi_ from Virginia Cheeseman, but the_ S.plumipes_ seem to be rarer.










Besides livestock, I had a wonderful chat with Ray and Angela Hale (before grabbing a BTS shirt and returning with a humongous grin), with Andrew Smith and plenty of the folks on here. I must say, at first I was nervous as hell to be speaking with you guys, but Pete's madness and everyone's friendliness made me feel right at home. Hope to see you all again very soon!

Thank you to those who I got spiders from, they're all gorgeous!

Sadly, however, I kicked myself for not having more money, I missed out on some very cute _B.albopilosum, P.murinus RCF,_ those _S.peerboomi_ and a stunning (if only 7-legged) _E.murinus_. Can't believe I missed out on the _B.albopilosum_ by 50p!!!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Jamie0208 said:


> And my newest species of spider to my collection, B Vagans (Male)
> Note: the Vagans is alot smaller than the Chile, took a nice closeup! =]
> image


I love these. They are eating machines lol



fairyflake said:


> i bought 5 poeciltheria regalis
> 
> 
> image


ooooooooo :mf_dribble:


Crownan said:


> Its because all of the best people live in the south :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Damn right !!!!!!



garlicpickle said:


> I got a T. blondi sub adult female, a cobalt blue adult female, 2 lugardi slings and 2 irminia slings from friends who were either selling or giving away slings, before even getting in there!
> 
> Once in there I wasn't going to get anything else, but was tempted by a huge AF Haplopelma hainanum (Chinese earth tiger) on Peter Grabowitz's table.
> 
> ...


That Blondi is a monster :2thumb:


corpselight said:


> well i had a great time, got pretty much what i was planning on getting, and one extra. they were:
> 
> Ephebopus uatuman slings x2
> Aphonopelma caniceps slings x2
> ...


Nice little collection there


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

I got p. pedersens (adult female)
also an OBT (juvie)
3 B.vagan slings
and a curly hair sling
oh and 6 black emperor scorplings

Got a nice setup for the p. perdersens

Was my first show i went to and thought it was really good! some peeps mentioned it was a bit pants this year! I thought it was brilliant!


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

Forgot to mention a chile rose (RCF)


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I just had a brown trouser moment with the hainanum after getting her out to finish doing some work on her tank :blush: I tried to drop a crick tub over her but she pushed her way out from underneath it and treated me to this.


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

Oooerrr Lisa, hope you had spare undies! :whistling2:


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

pumpkinette said:


> Oooerrr Lisa, hope you had spare undies! :whistling2:


 Lol That haplo is mad !


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

pumpkinette said:


> Oooerrr Lisa, hope you had spare undies! :whistling2:


I was actually shaking a bit afterwards :blush:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

I missed Kempton this year, as I'm in the process of a business startup, and working on 3 websites.

However, my fiancee brought me back a lovely scolopendra subspinipes


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

ooh i saw that subspinipes Dan, looks like mine that either escaped or died! (the latter is the most likely, though never did find remains!)
beautiful anyway! have to show you my hardwicki sometime!

Lisa, that hainanum is lovely, and loads of spirit!

Teeny think i want your pullman trilogy! discuss it with you soon!


----------



## madbad (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm jealous of you all, I've never been to a show, still have a nice litle collection of tarantulas though 

Garlic that would have freaked me out too! :lol2:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

madbad said:


> I'm jealous of you all, I've never been to a show, still have a nice litle collection of tarantulas though
> 
> Garlic that would have freaked me out too! :lol2:



You should seek out the Invicta Arachnid Society which has it's monthly meeting in Sittingbourne, well worth a visit.

Had a good socialise although with only a few hrs sleep the nt before I was suffering for my gig later that nt. Didn't buy any spiders although I was very tempted by the undescribed Vietnamese earth tiger on Grabowitz. came back with a couple of A. Minatrix slings and a bunch of albopop nymphs, thanks Becky. Got myself a bargain BTS polo shirt and Ronald Baxter's book which was previously owned by the late Anne Webb!
Good to meet so many friends again and some new faces, just never enough time!


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

H. hainanum from grabowitz? Rather you than me, it's probably a Brachypelma with a paint job :lol2:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

He the guy who had all the stores with the laminated picture cards on top of them? God, I hated that guy... so rude and, frankly, an idiot... and that's _not_ just the language barrier thing.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I got about 100 slings + 1 juvi male cancerides, 4 mantids, 3 boxes of those annoying crickets, 2 tubs of woodlice and a bearded dragon :roll:

Also got in for just a quid despite being 20 years old, and also got complemented by Nick Baker after his daughter marched over to stroke my friends baby :lol: didn't even know who he was until he'd walked off and someone looked him up on their phone, we'd have been more polite had we known :lol:


Show was a bit rubbish, but the social aspect of it made the 5 hour round trip worth it


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

ph0bia said:


> He the guy who had all the stores with the laminated picture cards on top of them? God, I hated that guy... so rude and, frankly, an idiot... and that's _not_ just the language barrier thing.


 
Yep! Good ol' Peter Grabowitz. I wouldn't touch his stock with a barge pole. He's horrible to his spiders, and his customers! I've seen him pick spiderlings up with tweezers, throw spiders into tanks in a mood (a customers spider!) and it hit the side and landed on the floor on its back. Poor thing. He ripped me off with a load of spiderlings which when i tried to return he got arsey and refused me a refund. I kicked up a right stink and did eventually get my money back... he always gets complaints at shows. He won't get anything from me except abuse and i tell people to steer clear of him, he shouldn't keep spiders!


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

x Sarah x said:


> I got about 100 slings + 1 juvi male cancerides, 4 mantids, 3 boxes of those annoying crickets, 2 tubs of woodlice and a bearded dragon :roll:
> 
> Also got in for just a quid despite being 20 years old, and also got complemented by Nick Baker after his daughter marched over to stroke my friends baby :lol: didn't even know who he was until he'd walked off and someone looked him up on their phone, we'd have been more polite had we known :lol:
> 
> ...


Assume you're Sarah from bugnation? I saw you loads of times, and Jim, but didn't say hello because you wouldn't have a clue who i was lol


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

A beardie at the AES? Didn't think they were allowed to sell reptiles there... 

...and yep, that's the guy. Freaking joker.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Becky said:


> Assume you're Sarah from bugnation? I saw you loads of times, and Jim, but didn't say hello because you wouldn't have a clue who i was lol


Yeah thats me, i saw you too loads of time 

I don't tend to speak to people, i let them come to me, lol, just poke me next time 


...and your not allowed reptiles at the AES, but theres nothing wrong with picking one up while your down that end of the country


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

bugsandinsects said:


> i got some dung beetles
> http://i660.photobucket.com/albums/uu330/michealstent/DSC01123.jpg
> horse head grass hoppers
> http://i660.photobucket.com/albums/uu330/michealstent/DSC01141.jpg
> ...


My gf has been after dung beetles for ages! Who were they from and how much were they if you don't mind me asking!

Gutted I missed this. When's the next invert show?


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

I could not go, but a friend got a male Ephibolus Pulchripes (Tanzanian red leg millipede) for me, which will get here tommorrow, very chuffed


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> You should seek out the Invicta Arachnid Society which has it's monthly meeting in Sittingbourne, well worth a visit.
> 
> Had a good socialise although with only a few hrs sleep the nt before I was suffering for my gig later that nt. Didn't buy any spiders although I was very tempted by the *undescribed Vietnamese earth tiger *on Grabowitz. came back with a couple of A. Minatrix slings and a bunch of albopop nymphs, thanks Becky. Got myself a bargain BTS polo shirt and Ronald Baxter's book which was previously owned by the late Anne Webb!
> Good to meet so many friends again and some new faces, just never enough time!


I had a chat with Lisa on AP about that undescribed Haplo yesterday Pete. Its a 'dead ringer' for my girl here which was bought at the BTS show as hainanum, but they don't look like the one she bought. We had a bit of a 'google' and guessed they may be huwenum...... 
* Sylvi takes her fingers carefully out of her brown Haplo's burrow *


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Becky said:


> Yep! Good ol' Peter Grabowitz. I wouldn't touch his stock with a barge pole. He's horrible to his spiders, and his customers! I've seen him pick spiderlings up with tweezers, throw spiders into tanks in a mood (a customers spider!) and it hit the side and landed on the floor on its back. Poor thing. He ripped me off with a load of spiderlings which when i tried to return he got arsey and refused me a refund. I kicked up a right stink and did eventually get my money back... he always gets complaints at shows. He won't get anything from me except abuse and i tell people to steer clear of him, he shouldn't keep spiders!


I remember stories of this guy and remember Ray's comments about his mis-IDs last year. I was after a C. shioedtei adult female, thought I found one on his table. He's a strange guy, poking Haplo's with his glasses! and the general conditions of his tarantula, displays and himself leaves a lot to be desired. He had P. metallica slings for £90 which says a lot, but I was still tempted by that beautiful earth tiger for £75, looked very much like a C. shioedtei but without the arboreal feet.

All I saw of thespidershop stall was the backs of other customers! 

EDIT: OOH!!! Sylvi, I want to see pix!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Here's Soren's pic of Haplopelma hainanum
Haplopelma hainanum, female - BTS photogallery

It definitely looked different to that. Surely Mark got a picture of it, totally forgot I had a camera in my pocket LOL


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

My "Brachy with a paint job" has had her photo sent to Soren Rafn for ID. Not that it matters unless I decide to breed her, but it would be nice to get a definite ID for her. Mark didn't get a pic of any of the stuff on Peter's table, he didn't take his camera stuff.

Sylvis' one looks more like Haplopelma huwenum, and mine looks like the pics I've found of Haplopelma (formerly Ornithoctonus) hainanum.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I think perhaps there's some confusion. The one he explained to me being Vietnamese was very similar looking to this, however the bands on the legs was more prominent:
http://thebts.co.uk/forums/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/107/ppuser/13


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> I think perhaps there's some confusion. The one he explained to me being Vietnamese was very similar looking to this, however the bands on the legs was more prominent:
> Cyriopagopus schioedtei female - BTS photogallery


He must have had a couple of mystery spiders then Pete.

There was my Haplo and another one the same which had just moulted, and another Haplo/Ornithoctonus-looking thing which he said was undescribed. I didn't notice anything that looked like schioedtei, but I didn't look at all his stuff.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice photo of a schioedtei Pete, I have a female here 

Picture of my BTS Haplo -


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

£75 :gasp: Mine was £58 at the BTS.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Sylvi, that looks far more like the "undescribed" I saw, can't believe I'm interested in an Haplo, surely some mishtacke 

I take it the schioedtei is from the same sac? I wish I could find one, I may have to look on the European forums, now where's that phrase book.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> Sylvi, that looks far more like the "undescribed" I saw, can't believe I'm interested in an Haplo, surely some mishtacke
> 
> I take it the schioedtei is from the same sac? I wish I could find one, I may have to look on the European forums, now where's that phrase book.


you could speak nicely to Mike and get him to translate for you :no1:


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Sylvi, that looks far more like the "undescribed" I saw, can't believe I'm interested in an Haplo, surely some mishtacke
> 
> *I take it the schioedtei is from the same sac? I wish I could find one, I may have to look on the European forums, now where's that phrase book.*


The bigger one I have is the sling I bought at your meet-up from Colin labelled C thorelli. The other is one of a few I bought from AsianArborals (Thomas Froik/Soren Rafen) as C schioedtei, I gave the others away. The big one looks female but I need to see a molt to confirm it. The other is small but I kept back the darkest one. It will be interesting to compare the 2 if they are both female as thorelli is supposed to be schioedtei.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

The males are quite different to the females - a yellow green colour - so if you suspect its mature then please let me know. Lets have babies!


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

She isn't mature yet, I recon she must be 4'' to 5''. They can get to about 9''


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Sylvi said:


> I had a chat with Lisa on AP about that undescribed Haplo yesterday Pete. Its a 'dead ringer' for my girl here which was bought at the BTS show as hainanum, but they don't look like the one she bought. We had a bit of a 'google' and guessed they may be huwenum......
> * Sylvi takes her fingers carefully out of her brown Haplo's burrow *


My large black spider has been positively ID'd by Soren Rafn as Haplopelma hainanum, which is what I bought her as 

H. hainanum (according to him) is the only blackish spider with the bushy sideburns, the other 2 bearded ones are H. schmidti and H. sp Bach Ma.


----------

